# Bananas and Bacon TNT



## kadesma (Sep 13, 2012)

Blanch 8 or 10 bacon slices each cut in half in boiling water for 10 min. Then drain and dry well. Cut 5 bananas into 1-1/2 in. chunks and wrap in bacon secure with a toothpick. Combine 1/2 cup of brown sugar with 1 tab. of curry powder and sprinkle on the wrapped bananas. Bake about 10 min. at 350 til bacon is crisp and sugar carmamelized. 
Enjoy 
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 14, 2012)

That sounds delicious Kades, thank you for sharing


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 14, 2012)

A friend does bananas and chorizo. She fries the chorizo then cut into about 3/4 inch slices and skewers them with sliced banana. i am ging to  make your version soon, Kades. It sounds great.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 14, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> That sounds delicious Kades, thank you for sharing


It is good Kylie. Thanks for the post.
kades
Lynda, I've never tried chorizo but I'm thinking of it now. This sounds great.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 14, 2012)

I love chorizo...lovely italian type sausage


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 14, 2012)

Chorizo is spanish unless I am wrong.


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 15, 2012)

It is Spanish. My friend is married to a Cuban.By the way, she uses dried chorizo, not fresh.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks guys...I was unsure


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 12, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Blanch 8 or 10 bacon slices each cut in half in boiling water for 10 min. Then drain and dry well. Cut 5 bananas into 1-1/2 in. chunks and wrap in bacon secure with a toothpick. Combine 1/2 cup of brown sugar with 1 tab. of curry powder and sprinkle on the wrapped bananas. Bake about 10 min. at 350 til bacon is crisp and sugar carmamelized.
> Enjoy
> kades



Now this sounds just unique enough for me to try. Just trying to vicariously swish those ingredients around in my brain beforehand.
Banana & Bacon? hmmmmmmm......  
no offense Kadesma, why is the thought of those 2 ingredients making me laugh? But if you think it's good then it must be.
hmmmmm.....


----------



## kadesma (Nov 13, 2012)

Chef Maloney said:


> Now this sounds just unique enough for me to try. Just trying to vicariously swish those ingredients around in my brain beforehand.
> Banana & Bacon? hmmmmmmm......
> no offense Kadesma, why is the thought of those 2 ingredients making me laugh? But if you think it's good then it must be.
> hmmmmm.....


 No offense taken Chef. I can see how it might seem odd but make one take a nice bite then tell me if you are still ready to laugh
kades


----------



## CraigC (Nov 13, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> Chorizo is spanish unless I am wrong.


 
There are many variations of chorizo. I believe most of what is made in the Americas is usually fresh, while Spanish and Portuguese versions tend to be dried.

I'll bet this would work well with ripe plantains.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 13, 2012)

CraigC said:


> There are many variations of chorizo. I believe most of what is made in the Americas is usually fresh, while Spanish and Portuguese versions tend to be dried.
> 
> I'll bet this would work well with ripe plantains.


 I've never used plantains. Have you? I imagaine they would be great.
kades


----------



## CraigC (Nov 13, 2012)

kadesma said:


> I've never used plantains. Have you? I imagaine they would be great.
> kades


 
We use plantains quite a bit. I was thinking the ripe, sweet ones that we use for maduros would be great in your recipe.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 13, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> Chorizo is spanish unless I am wrong.



There are two kinds of chorizo, the Spanish variety, which is much like a salami, but with different seasonings.  It is a cured sausage that can be used with rice, tortillas, added to soups, served up on crackers, or toast points, is great with cheese, etc.

Mexican Chorizo is a highly spiced meat mixture that is loosely packed into a sausage casing.  Typically, the sausage filling is squeezed out of the casing and used as a seasoning for egg dishes, or put together with diced potatoes for hash-browns with chorizo, or added to chili, etc.  It's a mixture of spices, ground pork, vinegar, and other things, and is wonderful.  Caution, the stuff you find in the local grocery stores may have animal parts that are questionable.  So read the label.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## NYBrit (Nov 14, 2012)

I just posted on Facebook earlier that bacon makes everything taste good!  I'm going to have to try this.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 14, 2012)

It sure does NYB


----------



## Sasroc (Nov 15, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Blanch 8 or 10 bacon slices each cut in half in boiling water for 10 min. Then drain and dry well. Cut 5 bananas into 1-1/2 in. chunks and wrap in bacon secure with a toothpick. Combine 1/2 cup of brown sugar with 1 tab. of curry powder and sprinkle on the wrapped bananas. Bake about 10 min. at 350 til bacon is crisp and sugar carmamelized.
> Enjoy
> kades


Oooh Kadesma,that sounds so mouthwatering, I'm going to have to try it.

I love bacon & its esp nice dipped half into melted chocolate and let it set.

Yep,definately Chorizo is not Italian


----------



## kadesma (Nov 15, 2012)

Sasroc said:


> Oooh Kadesma,that sounds so mouthwatering, I'm going to have to try it.
> 
> I love bacon & its esp nice dipped half into melted chocolate and let it set.
> 
> Yep,definately Chorizo is not Italian


 No chorizo is not Italian 
please do try them I love bacon as well. Hope you like them as we do.
kades


----------



## Sasroc (Nov 15, 2012)

_I will for sure Kades just need to get myself some banana's when I next do my food shop._


----------

